# Absolute rubbish



## inluvwitbud (Dec 24, 2012)

I am smoking rubbish, the best rubbish i can find mind you but still my gums havent tingled and my eyes havent been red for quite some time now, so i invested two ounce worth of cash into getting my grow on. Got some white widow seeds coming cause i got to start from scratch, been a while since i smoked a bud that has a name so I'd love to know your favourite strain to smoke/grow and why, so many seeds in the seed banks i that i have no idea about.


----------



## drolove (Dec 24, 2012)

white widow was my first grow too. would recommend anything else lol


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 24, 2012)

Then you are on your way mate.
Take time to read the stickys and general form topics on growing.
6 months or less you will have those red eyes if you take your time and do it right.
Things will move fast so keep reading and the best of luck.


----------



## FASTGLH (Dec 25, 2012)

Cali connections Og buddha tahoe in my opinion 60-65 day flower cant go wrong gl


----------



## inluvwitbud (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I am reading, reading, reading and am so glad these forums are here so i've got a place to talk about this stuff, i am bursting with excitement and cant tell anyone i know.


----------



## Smokintoke (Dec 28, 2012)

i have heard WW is a hard plant to grow. goodluck


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 28, 2012)

mmm i would try chocolope if you are doing scrog. Check her out on seedfinder.eu


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 28, 2012)

Smokintoke said:


> i have heard WW is a hard plant to grow. goodluck


hey smokeandtoke, what kind of buds are those in your avatar picture?


----------



## nibaini (Jan 2, 2013)

Ww is a good place to start! Easy to grow whos ww did u get? Try out some black widdow  maybe some querkle or purple #1 just for the novelty power plant is good. White lavender some chemdawg lines some ak47 try out some ibl's maybe some hashplant or if you want some la confidential? You choose your poison now everybody has preferances find yours


----------



## NoobTube8 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think big bang and great white shark could be what your looking for. There both high in thc great smell and flavour. Hardy too so good for first time/inexperienced soil grow. Perfect for training too so scrog is in.


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Jan 15, 2013)

If you want a couple bulletproof strains to start with that never get old check these out. Both are Cannabis Cup winners and produce some realllly good smoke. 

-"Bay 11" (Granddaddy Purp Genetics) https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/granddaddy-purple-seeds-bay-11/prod_3606.html
-"Tahoe OG" (Cali Connection) https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-tahoe-og-seeds/prod_248.html


----------

